# Baiting Crows



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Can you hunt Crows over bait 

I am talking about CORN,SOYBEAN piles or rotting pumkins etc

Not DEAD animals or ROAD kills

thanks Scott


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The same baiting rules that apply to doves apply to crows which are different from waterfowl. For crows (because they are migratory birds and also come under federal regulations in addition to state), crop fields can be manipulated to cause feed but you would not be able to carry out a bunch or seed to hunt over. So if you were hunting a uncut or cut seed (whatever type of seed, corn, soybean, sunflower...) field or pumpkin field, you would be fine.

Just for understanding purposes, with waterfowl, a field would have to fall under "normal agricultural practices" and not manipulated for hunting purposes like can be done for crow and dove.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

thanks scott


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

what about the dead animal part??? i have a pit out back that i put all my deer scraps in after butchering and it brings a lot of crows in all winter and into the spring. would it be legal to hunt over this pit?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If it is your normal proceedure to put your butchered leftovers out there regardless hunting or not then I would interpet that as manipulation. Although many raptors or other protected birds might rather kill their own quarry, that might be something to watch for. If you were putting it out there specifically for hunting then I would call that baiting which you can't do for migratory birds.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks ray.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

The state calls them migratory birds but if I read the rules right you do not need a plugged gun or a migratory bird stamp. Thanks for any info

Rob


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is true, same as you don't need a migratory bird stamp for dove or woodcock. Actually it is the feds that call them migratory birds which resulted from a treaty with Mexico.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Your learn something every day!!

I sure appreciate you on this site Ray!!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Thank you Ray!





Rob


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

Taxidermist said:


> The state calls them migratory birds but if I read the rules right you do not need a plugged gun or a migratory bird stamp. Thanks for any info
> 
> Rob


It is a good thing we dont need plugs, the guys that I have hunted with need every shot they can get........including myself:lol:


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

WOW I think I am one of the guys you might be refering too? I simply pratice shoot and release.


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL and I really dont have much to talk about either..........


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I actualy had a c.o. tell me touse red jello mixed with corn. I still dont know if its legal.


----------

